# Hopper over wifi



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I would like to get rid of my DSL and land line. 

Do you guys think I could run my hopper with cellular service using the wifi dongle? I have AT&T LTE service. 

I occasionally use my sling box. Could it handle it?

Thanks...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Calvin386 said:


> I would like to get rid of my DSL and land line.
> 
> Do you guys think I could run my hopper with cellular service using the wifi dongle? I have AT&T LTE service.
> 
> ...


I really don't know if this will work, but would be interested in hearing your results. I suppose you would be using your phone as a "Hot Spot", which would look just like another WIFI access point to the Hopper. But keep in mind if it does work and you plan to stream programs via Sling, you will run the risk of large data usage, which might end up costing you a bundle. LTE is a limited resource with measured service and usage caps to discourage this practice. You probably have a 2 or 3 GB allowance. At some point, the price goes up, the data gets throttled down or probably both.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

When in a strong LTE area, I can watch DISH anywhere on my iPhone. LTE can handle the speeds. The throttling and other aspects of high data usage will be interesting to hear about. Even if you have an unlimited plan, your data speeds will get throttled around the 2GB mark from AT&T.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> I would like to get rid of my DSL and land line.
> 
> Do you guys think I could run my hopper with cellular service using the wifi dongle? I have AT&T LTE service.
> 
> ...


No. The dongle is WIFI only and does not work with LTE.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Yes I plan on using a phone as a hotspot. I may even get the MiFi hot spot from AT&T. 

I have the 10 gig data plan and I can go as high as 20 gigs on my plan. I only use my slingbox occasionally(vacations etc...). 

I am curious as to how well the wifi dongle from Dish works and if anyone else has tried this. 

@thomasjk...I don't plan on connecting the Hoppper directly to LTE. The Hopper WIFI dongle would go through either my phone as a hotspot or a dedicated hotspot from AT&T. 

Thanks...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think you'll be the first person who could tell us how good or bad it will works.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I guess I'll be a pioneer in hopper over cellular.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> I guess I'll be a pioneer in hopper over cellular.


Until Charlie offers it to ya.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I haven't had time to work on this yet but I was wondering. If I had no internet hooked to my hopper, would there be any problems besides no slingbox?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Other than any of the apps that use the internet and no streaming on demand, no there wont be any problem.


----------

